# Quill Pen



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 6, 2016)

Does anyone on here make a Quilled Pen? I have a customer who would like a quilled pen for her father, who does calligraphy. I doubt that I could get it through customs, so would like advice on how to make one please.
Kryn


----------



## penmaker56 (Jan 6, 2016)

If you are talking about a true quill, all it is, is a large feather, turkey or goose, from the wing or tail. It takes some practice to cut using a pen knife (hence the term PEN knife) to shape the end of the feather into a fountain pen nib, including the slit. There are 2 schools of thought on whether the quill end of the feather should be heat treated, I have not seen any difference in the way it writes or the way  it cuts. The interior of the quill end should be cleaned out, and the bottom of the feather stripped away for comfort in the hand. After some practice, it is easy, I cut them at pen shows here in the States, the smaller goose quills, I give away to children for the PCA's children's pen game that they play; the fancier feathers, the adults have to pay for.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 6, 2016)

Check this link at John Neals Bookstore.

He ships world wide, so I dont think it would be a problem with customs. 

Another option would be to check Youtube. I have heard that there are a few videos on cutting quills.

Good luck.


----------



## chartle (Jan 6, 2016)

Do you really mean a dip pen, aka a fountain pen without a reservoir? 

Like this https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKDPKIT.html

Also either way I'm not sure why there would a customs issue for a pen.

ETA: I guess there maybe an issue with importing feathers if you really mean a quill pen.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. It is a quilled pen that the customer wants, tried the link to the bookstore, but comp says not available. Will try it again later.
Kryn


----------



## chartle (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh and I did do a bit of casual checking and yes its not going to be easy to import anything made of feathers into Australia if that was your plan. 

http://www.australia.com/en-us/planning/customs-quarantine.html



> Australia's customs laws prevent you from bringing drugs, steroids, weapons, firearms and protected wildlife into Australia. Some common items such as fresh or packaged food, fruit, eggs, meat, plants, seeds, skins and feathers are also prohibited.



But as others posted its just a feather trimmed in a certain way.  Quill pens were the disposable Bic pens of years past. 

Also here is that link. Its a tad messed up in the post above.

Ruling Pens, Automatic Pen, Folded Ruling Pen, Haff, Suede, Quills

and here is a link directly to quill pens.

http://www.johnnealbooks.com/prod_detail_list/s?keyword=quill

Also it appears that he is only selling you a feather specifically chosen for pens. You still have to cut it and even if it was pre cut, you would still have to maintain the point by recutting. You are also talking about an item that only costs a few dollars. Free if you can find a feather.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry about the messed up link. I hope this one works better.

Its a link to another forum I follow, in which they discuss cutting and curing feathers. I hope it helps.

http://theflourishforum.com/forum/index.php?topic=3285.0


----------

